# Fox Pics



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks 

Anymore?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I would rather look at live fox pics and choose a pose from those. You end up with a much more original idea, and your options are limitless. Try this link: http://www.pbase.com/search?q=red+fox&x=0&y=0


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> I would rather look at live fox pics and choose a pose from those. You end up with a much more original idea, and your options are limitless. Try this link: http://www.pbase.com/search?q=red+fox&x=0&y=0


^^What he said


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

I suggest spending as much time searching for the right taxidermist as looking for a cool pose. The really good ones will always turn out mounts that are "cool", while no pose will look good with a mediocre taxi job. You could look a long time to find someone better than the guy who's trying to help you out here. I know the next small mammal mount I have done will be at Timberland Taxidermy!!!


----------



## jlkbuckmaster1 (Jul 11, 2009)

*fox mount*

Here is one I got done this year.


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## NNNTRIPLE (Oct 16, 2011)

http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42374&highlight=mount
The fox mount in this thread is pretty neat.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a grey at the taxi right now, should be getting back to me in a week or so. I will post up some pictures when i get it


----------

